# advertising your age???



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

That is basically what the generational labels do. They tell people a ballpark range of how old you are. If you'd like this information to be private, please comment on my request in the support and suggestions forum to eliminate the generational designations. That way, you can post in this forum without having your age (approximate) blasted for all to see and comment on. It's almost as tacky as having your weight listed underneath your username. Also, if you feel that your generational designation is inaccurate and you would prefer to have the option just to delete that designation, please comment on my request. I would very much like to see the generational designations be optional, as are the MBTI designations (you can change those to your heart's content but you are stuck with the generational designation). Thank you for your support. Feel free to comment here as well.


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you for someone finally bringing this up.
I despise being seen as a child on this forum.
I would very much so enjoy to have a field of anonymity.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't care much for my age being broadcast either, though I believe that stems mostly from unnecessary paranoia on my part.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

I believe I am the oldest on the forum. At last! I come in first at something!
But I understand your point. some posts are so evidently high school kids - from context. 
I never pay any attention to labels antway.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

If you'd like the generational labels either removed or made optional (so that you can leave it off if you choose), please make a comment here: http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/155995-eliminate-generational-labels.html
The more people who support this idea, the more likely it will happen. It's about maintaining a certain level of privacy for everyone.
Thank you for your support.
w.t.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

I dont mind my age being known but whatever to each their own good luck with what ya doing.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't feel like my age is being broadcast by the generation label...I mean it's a good two decades of time I could have been born in, and I am intentionally vaguely-approximate about my age out of a concern for privacy, I don't have my exact birthdate posted anywhere, I don't mind people knowing my approximate age at all.

However I can understand people not wanting to be known as an "old person" or "baby" just because they are a Baby Boomer or Gen Z. On the other hand, it sometimes becomes obvious by reading someone's posts their approximate age. I mean just because someone's post says Gen Y I can still tell they're on the younger end and I'm on the older end.

Also anytime I criticize Baby Boomers I have never once been criticizing any particular individual on this forum. People are individuals not generations, which is especially why some people born on "cusps" may choose which group they more personally identify with.

I see people around my approximate age who seem insulted to be called Gen Y, and I personally think it's bonkers, because I tend to think of Gen X in a lot of ways as people older than me, people who were already adults when I was an adolescent, and when people around my age identify too much with Gen X I honestly see them "stuck in the past" or prematurely aging themselves. I also don't think Gen X is as cool as everyone else seems too; there's a lot of negative things about Gen X, just a lot of general nihilism and negativity and making it "cool" to be sarcastic and all kinds of other things that seem to be self-fulfilling prophecies of conditions like clinical depression or whatever.

I mean don't get me wrong I like a lot of things about Gen X but I'm not dying to be Gen X either. Fuck that. Same with Gen Y, though. Even if I fully accept Gen Y as a label, I also see Gen Y as definitely flawed, and I complain about things about Gen Y all the time.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

I am posting in support of removing generation labels! Or at least having the option to hide them, the way you can hide your Jung or Enneagram personality type. 

I was trying to remove mine, but there wasn't an option for it--at least I could not find one. Did I overlook something?


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

It only shows up if you post in this part of the forum.

Which is the part related to your age/generation...


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

Dewymorning said:


> It only shows up if you post in this part of the forum.
> 
> Which is the part related to your age/generation...


 But doesn't it also show up when you click the :| face under your profile picture?


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

The Hungry One said:


> But doesn't it also show up when you click the :| face under your profile picture?


:shocked:

I never knew you could do that


----------



## tobrien5 (Mar 29, 2014)

Also be mindful of age ranges related to identity theft. I tell lots of family members to remove their full birthdate from Facebook as they are making themselves easy targets for identity theft.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

On Facebook, I have my birthday (month and day) but not year, to get birthday greetings without risk of identity theft. I would be especially concerned about the younger folks (under 18) because there are predators on the internet.



tobrien5 said:


> Also be mindful of age ranges related to identity theft. I tell lots of family members to remove their full birthdate from Facebook as they are making themselves easy targets for identity theft.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

I hate when people say things like "Oh you're smart for your age!" or "You're mature for your age!"


Does my age suddenly define who I am? If I am young and born in Generation Z I am stupid and immature? 

I know people who say that don't mean it in that sense, but it can be extremely offending. Suddenly my age has put me into a category that I can't sit down and read a book and that I'm extremely stupid and I use text speak.

Rant over.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

As far as I know, you can choose whether to reveal personality, gender, generation...etc. I know I had to choose it in my profile when I first got here.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I like having the generations here. Since this is a psychologically related forum, it helps people understand where you are coming from. And generation X person has a very different background and experiences than a Z. 
However, I would have hated to have exact ages on here, but we don't!  I don't like ages on other sites though.


----------



## swickaroo (Jul 2, 2014)

I guess it's a way to find things most relevant to you. For example, being a kid of the 90's I might not get some of the references of Baby Boomers or Gen X'ers. However, I don't think this means I don't relate to those people. I hope many people on this forum cross into other generations and interact. It keeps everyone open-minded and gives you a wider viewpoint.


----------

